# Catahoula Leopard Dog?



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

We adopted her back in January of 2009 ... she was born 9/22/08 and we adopted her from the humane society (they said she was a lab-x)

We've been trying to figure out what she is ... we've though lab/dutch shepherd, portuguese cattle dog, lab/pointer mix

I've come to the conclusion (and send in her AKC mixed-breed papers) as a catahoula leopard dog - which do come in brindle but is less common then the merle coloring

She weighs about 70lbs, stands 24'' at the withers, has a single coat and webbed toes

Any other guesses? I've thought about DNA testing but the breeds we think she is or mixed with aren't AKC recognized 

Here are a few pix of her


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no i dont see Houla at all...there's no apparent cur traits. i do see hints of some sort of hound.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

nah, i dont see any Houla what so ever.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Plott x retriever?

ETA: Would depend on where you are, though. Plotts are pretty common here but not so common other places.


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

we were at the pet expo this weekend dock diving and another guy came up with his dog, same size and body shape, only more of a tan brindle ... and his was a full catahoula 

i swear our dogs could of been littermates

I don't see the hound in her, she has none of the traits or looks except for the brindle ... so i've ruled out any hound


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

otherwise i'm more positive on the Portuguese Cattle Dog

Here is a picture of one









And a picture of Zoe


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

..Do you live in Portugal? Because I think they're pretty rare outside of there.


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

There is a breeder in the US that i have spoken to

but otherwise im sure she is catahoula ... she has all the traits, the coat and webbed feet and fits the description to a "T"


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Fly-N-Hy Zoe said:


> There is a breeder in the US that i have spoken to
> 
> but otherwise im sure she is catahoula ... she has all the traits, the coat and webbed feet and fits the description to a "T"


I sincerely doubt it is a Portuguese Cattle Dog, however. They're extremely rare, and if the breeder is worth her salt she isn't going to have random mutt litters or a dog she lost complete track of. I don't think she is Catahoula in any way, either. But pretty nonetheless!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think there's definitely lab in there (could also explain the webbed feet). Probably mixed with several other things. 

I would doubt a rare breed. The likelihood of it happening is very very slim.


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't doubt the rare breed thing.

A majority of people who frequent the dog park we go to own rare breed dogs that were all aquried from shelters,

A large munsterlander, a boerboel, a Norwegian Lundehund, and belgian laekenois ... all which were adopted out from shelters, which i don't know many people with any of those dogs or even breeders near us


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I highly doubt the rare breed. Rare in some cases is subjective. Every one we meet thinks Jack is very rare (also a shelter dog) but Elkhounds are in fact not rare in the US. Either these folks are confused on what breeds they have (I've personally seen Boerboels in shelters, though) or wishful thinking.

Google-fu tells me there are estimated only 500 PCDs in the world.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fly-N-Hy Zoe said:


> I don't doubt the rare breed thing.
> 
> A majority of people who frequent the dog park we go to own rare breed dogs that were all aquried from shelters,
> 
> A large munsterlander, a boerboel, a Norwegian Lundehund, and belgian laekenois ... all which were adopted out from shelters, which i don't know many people with any of those dogs or even breeders near us


Eh... not to be a party pooper but I doubt those are what they really are. I worked in shelters a lot and the workers were not always up on breeds. Often they just picked a breed the dog looked like. A lot of mixes come out looking like rare breeds. I remember we had a 'purebred otterhound' there once. There was no way that dog was actually an otterhound, he just kind of looked like one. They chose the breed based on an old 70s picture with breeds depicted on it that were only a couple inches tall. Not the most accurate way to figure out breed.

Lundehunds in particular are one of the rarest breeds in existence. Does his dog have two extra toes on each foot? I had a mutt that looked JUST like a Hovawart. However, Hovawarts are extremely rare. He was much more likely a Golden x GSD. When you hear hoofbeats think horses, not zebras.

While you may get an unusual breed in shelters now and again (we got a Xolo once) you won't find a 'majority' of rare breeds in a shelter. 99% of the dogs there will be of the more popular breeds in the area or crosses of them.


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, the lundehund has the extra toes on each foot, he is indeed one.

The boerboel i know for a fact is one ... you can't mistake him

the munsterlander what discovered by a breeder at our dog park ..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

With shelter dogs, you have no way of knowing where they came from or what they really are, but you have to look at odds. Odds of lots of random extremely rare breeds in one park, nonetheless.


----------



## Skeeski (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know, we foster for a catahoula rescue and I have a catahoula/lab myself.. I don't see much if any houla there. In the Picture where she's wet she seems to have a slightly longer coat, looking at the feathering on the tail. And you say you've ruled out any hound because you don't see any. Catahoulas are pretty houndy looking (a lot of people mistakenly call them catahoula hounds, but they are a cur). 
She's very pretty that's for sure.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe when you adopt from a shelter and know nothing of the dogs previous life you can never be positive about his/her breed. I think my shelter dog is a Catahoula, it wouldn't surprise me if she was pure but I'll never know for sure. I don't think your dog is a Catahoula, her face looks like a LOT of labs that I have seen here, the field type labs. I would guess she is a Lab/mix. And I wouldn't put much faith in matching your dog up with a breed picture on the Internet. I have seen a picture of a pure bred lab that looked exactly like a pitbull! ( I'm sure a lot of people on this site hve seen that picture on a find the pitbull site). I think your dog is very pretty, she looks like a water dog.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

She does kinda look like a PCD, but then again... I haven't seen very many of those I think I would say Lab/mix too, but then again... She doesn't look like many of the Labs on the Lab Board, huh?


----------



## Fly-N-Hy Zoe (Feb 28, 2010)

nope! never seen another brindle lab, and the only dog i've seen that looks identical to her was a pure catahoula .... either way her AKC papers have her listed as catahoula


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks Lab/Hound to me. I don't see any Catahoula. Very cute dog though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I find it interesting that you came here asking for other suggestions and then just decide to shoot them all down. And a few of the people who commented are very well versed in breed identification.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I find it interesting that you came here asking for other suggestions and then just decide to shoot them all down. And a few of the people who commented are very well versed in breed identification.


Lol, is it odd that I was just about to post the same thing?

I was also going to say that I, too, see no Houla, but I figured that would be ignored, as well, so chose not to bother.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't see catahoula either. I think she just looks like a mutt. What's wrong with her just being a mutt? She's adorable.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Me thinks someone just wants the satisfaction of saying they got a rare breed from a shelter and didn't spend too much $$.

Honestly, I don't see Catahoula in her at all, although I almost see some kind of sighthound in her body-shape and lab...


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

From the side picture, I see some setter. The feathering, the shape of the head. That wouldn't explain the brindle. I don't see catahoula either. Then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

My son's classmate has a Catahoula and a Catahoula/lab. My shelter mutt looks like a smaller version of her Catahoula even though according to the folks here she clearly isn't. And my mutt and her Catahoula have been side by side numerous times. 

Based on the pics I've posted here and the responses I've received - mine has no Catahoula in her. When you have so many responses from knowledgeable people that all see the same thing it is hard not to take note. 

Many folks IRL have asked me if she had Catahoula in her (esp. since she was a stray from the South) but not one person here thought it even remotely possible. I'm more likely to side with the folks on DF.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

as many houlas that are in my area I really really feel like I would recognize one on the computer. I have never seen a houla look remotely like your dog.

just google image search them!

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&q=catahoula+leopard+dog


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> From the side picture, I see some setter. The feathering, the shape of the head. That wouldn't explain the brindle. I don't see catahoula either. Then again, I'm no expert.


I agree. Could be a mix of Setter and brindle dog. What I don't know.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm with the others on this one, I don't see any Catahoula what so ever. Your dog has the wrong coat, the wrong head shape and the wrong body. My sister has FOUR registered purebred Catahoula Leopard dog's that all came from a great breeder. Two of her dog's are brindle colored. Your dog doesn't look anything like them. Oh I wish I had some pictures....... LOL!  

A Catahoula's body has a VERY powerful built. The head is powerful and broad, giving them a commanding presence. The ears are medium in size, they should not look hound like. They have a well-muscled body. They have a deep chest, giving the Catahoula endurance and stamina. They have VERY webbed feet, the webbing almost comes to the end of the toes. They have a single short coat, which can be coarse or soft. My sisters dogs often get mistaken for Pitbulls, even though I think they look NOTHING like a Pitbull. From the pictures you posted your dog doesn't look to have any of these traits. IMO your dog has a "soft" look to it. Which isn't a bad thing!  I think your dog is beautiful! 

I work in a shelter and we never see "rare" breeds in the shelter I work at..... sometimes we get a mix that may look like a purebred and we label it as such. But since we never knew the parents of the dog or we often don't have history on the dog they are all considered mutts. A majority of people just don't know dog breeds and will often times argue with us and say something is purebred when it clearly is not. However, there was a BYB that was selling Catahoula's for a longtime in my area and we often times see a lot of Catahoula mixes in the shelter I work at. So I guess anything could be possible.

Anyway, Your dog to me looks like in could be a retriever mix. It looks very lab/ golden to me. It also looks a little houndy and maybe setter. It's probably a mix of a mix. But she can be anything you want!  All I know is that she is cute!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a dog that looks identical to yours. Her mom is a Husky/Germand Shepherd mix and her dad is a pure bred Chocolate Lab. She has a brother that looks almost just like her as well. They do resemble Portuguese Cattle dogs, but mine are definitely Mutts (I have the mom, and the dad belongs to the neighbors...mom got fixed after that "oops").


----------



## Mieya (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a Catahoula Leapard Dog, note my wide studly chest, short hair, slightly curled toward the front tail and my piercing gaze. All of which your dog does not have.

Pretty Setter mutt though, I'd still go back to the dog park and tell everyone how she's a pure bred from the pound, because it matters! I'd cut her hair first, that will give you away in no time! Next time you go to the pound you should adopt a collie that looks like a Karelian Bear Dog, that would be sweeeeeeeet those are so rare in the states!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i, too, am a Catahoula...my name is Short (my mom registered me w/ that name cuz on my papers it said "Please keep the name short"....so she did  )i'm a girl, so not as "studly" as the guy above (beautiful boy, btw)......please notice the differences (very strong differences) in our looks..........
not quite 2 yrs old








not quite 1 yr









and, as for the Munsterlander? could very well be but it could also very well be an English Setter mix.....we had one at our DP that some people thought were one and even argued w/ the owner that that is what they had and the owner told them they saw the parents (ES/BC-mom and ES-dad)


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I see sight hound/retriever. I've gotten Houla for Ace a couple times. I'm always like, "seriously?!"

ETA:


Fly-N-Hy Zoe said:


> nope! never seen another brindle lab, and the only dog i've seen that looks identical to her was a pure catahoula .... either way her AKC papers have her listed as catahoula


I have a close friend that breeds labs and has for about 20 years. Though brindles are rare, they do exist though they have markings more like a rottie than this coat.

Anyway, why do you have AKC papers for a mutt? She is very clearly not a CLD. In fact, Ace looks more like one than she does. I guess since no one from the AKC has to come out and see the dog you're registering, it's easy to lie on the forms in order to register a mix, but it's also my understanding that people with low ethics do this, and unless someone complains and demands a DNA test, they get away with it. If you're that curious, buy a DNA test. You can get them relatively inexpensively off Amazon.com.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

It's funny I have a "houla" mix, but he is black and tan and because he is not brindle nobody ever believes me. The cracked eyes help when I tell people. I live in the south and every dog that ends up in AC that is brindle is always a "Houla" mix. It drives me nuts. 

I will say this, unless you know a dogs lineage you never really know what you have. My dog was found on a farm by some nuns, the vets told them Catahula and that is what they ran with. I had never even heard of them before that. The longer I have him (5 years now) I can say with certainty he is Cur through and through. Who knows how may cur mixes I put my money on a Mountain Cur X Catahula Cur. I will try to post pics later.


----------



## Alice Kaye (Dec 23, 2010)

She actually looks like my golden retriever, who has a recessive brindle gene from the Portuguese Cattle Dog. She kind of looks like one of them actually.

http://www.dogbreedsaz.com/cao-de-castro-laboreiro


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn I really wish I was on my own computer to put up pictures of my Catahoula now!!! Beautiful dogs you guys!! 

Question. Why would you want to register a mutt? Are there competitions or something that require some sort of registration, or is it just to have papers on a dog? I've never given it much thought and although I know sometimes there are valid reasons, like show dogs, but I always shake my head at how proudly people say "we've got her papers!" and such.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

melundie said:


> Anyway, why do you have AKC papers for a mutt?


I was curious about that too. She says she got the dog from a shelter, wants conformation that her dog is this rare breed, but now it has AKC papers. 

My dog is a pekingese. I got her from a pekingese breeder, met her parents and litter mates, have her papers and pedigree. She looks like a Shih Tzu because she has long hair on her face that I've not seen when looking a pekingese pictures. She was the only one in the litter with the extra face fur. I don't think that because the dog looks like a photo of another dog doesn't mean its the same breed as the photo.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

amosmoses89 said:


> Damn I really wish I was on my own computer to put up pictures of my Catahoula now!!! Beautiful dogs you guys!!
> 
> Question. Why would you want to register a mutt? Are there competitions or something that require some sort of registration, or is it just to have papers on a dog? I've never given it much thought and although I know sometimes there are valid reasons, like show dogs, but I always shake my head at how proudly people say "we've got her papers!" and such.


if you want to do any sports comp w/ your mix you have to have an ILP/PAL # on it...dog has to be a reasonable rep of the breed you're looking to ILP under and be altered.....AKC does mixed dog registries, as well, supposedly to help promote more "activity" from all dog owners...some clubs holding the events allow mixes, some don't

we tried for an ILP/PAL on my GD's Sheltie (both parents were pure) but the AKC claimed she didn't look like a Sheltie.....what do you think? she was 15# and 16" at the shoulder....lacking coat....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, I agree with everyone here. I don't see any part of her being a Catahoula. I see some hound, Lab, and something else. It'd be cool if your dog was a PCD or a rare breed, but rarely does that happen. But you never know! 

I agree with one poster here, forget who said it, shelter employees (not all of them) don't know their breeds. Before we got Luke, we'd frequent the shelters and the breeds they had on some were just ridiculous! If your dog looks like the breed (all colors, even eyes), acts like the breed, chances are s/he probably is. I think it's cool to see and pet a rare breed, but around here sometimes that just isn't going to happen. 

Your dog is neat looking though.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just had to chime in to say that I do think she kinda looks like a Castro laboreiro (Portugues cattle dog)...but I see them all the time here because I live in Mallorca (an island on the coast of Spain) so it´s a pretty popular breed here  But I dont think it´s one you can find very easily there? (you´re in the US?).I doubt it´s in the mix,although the end result does make her look like one 
Here´s a pic of an adult Castro laboreiro:








I find it amusing to hear they´re rare where you are!  Especially since here,most people give them away or sell them for very little  

I deff dont see a Catahoula in her though :/ I´m guessing she´s part lab,but not sure what else.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

I just noticed this thread was started in 2010. 

It's nice to see all the Catahoula's though.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

UF Girl said:


> I just noticed this thread was started in 2010.
> 
> It's nice to see all the Catahoula's though.


LOL! Wow..someone went back a long long way to find this and awnser it! lol.Yup,Catahoula's are beautiful!


----------

